# Anyone make thier own dump box?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I want to put a dump box on the front of a trailer for leaves/clippings. It would empty to the side. Anyone done this? Whats the best way to make it dump? Also looking for a cheap way 


I am thinking I could use a 12v utility winch(atv winch) and a couple pullies. It could lift from just one side of the box, but then the box may twist.

Or I could use a screw jack and just use my snap on electric impact to spin it up and down, again this only lifts from one side of the box. Unless placed on end of box, but then its a really, really long screw jack.

Or I could use a hydro cylinder, but the kit seems very expensive, anyone know of a cheap way to build a hydro that would work? (possably a manual hydro pump instead of a spendy electric over hydro?)

Has anyone done something like this? What system did you use? Got a good design?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok thinking out loud here...

What if I used a power steering pump, took the pulley off and welded an adapter on it so I could spin it with my impact? Could I just hook up the lines directly to a cylinder? Or maybe need some kind of one-way and release valve? It only needs power up, it can gravity down.

Would this work? I dont know alot about hydraulics.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

double post


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

This is what I was thinking. Is it correct? The relief valve would be a manual T valve. 









Or would it just be one line to the Cylinder, and as long as the pump is spinning its expanding the cylinder, and when the pump stops spinning, the fluid flows back through the same line?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

You got the right idea! I have friends that have made their own flat bed dumps but in most cases it is cheaper to buy then to make but it would not take much. My friend bought a used dump insert and mounted it side ways on the front of his deck over trailer. Works nice! I would use a system exactly like the one on the easy dump. Even a old meyer pump would work so is you want to do it cheap you could do that. I have a monarch pump mounted on my truck and it runs my meyer setup and in the off seasons I plan on using it for a winch and anything else i can think of! Good luck!


----------

